#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-20
<anxel> hola )
<anxel> :)
<anxel> Vuic instalar l'open office en català
<anxel> algu sap com es fa?
<epileg> en quin sistema operatiu?
<anxel> Kubuntu
<anxel> i l'odinador es de 64 bits
<anxel> algu sap com es fa?
<epileg> obres un terminal i escrius això
<epileg> $ sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<anxel> però surtirà els textos en català?
<anxel> dels menus i tal
<epileg> tens el kubuntu en català?
<anxel> bueno, le ficat en valencià Xb, no se si aixó podria interferir
<epileg> en principi nop, però no conec gaire el kubuntu
<anxel> aham
<anxel> doncs provarà, pero temo que de segur que surt en anglés
<epileg> una cosa, no entenc com és que ja no el tens instaŀlat. a ubuntu ja ve instaŀlat per defecte
<anxel> l'he desinstal·lat perque no podia cambiarli l'idioma
<anxel> era el que em venia amb el S.O, sip
<epileg> doncs no calia
<anxel> vaja
<epileg> l'openoffice és el mateix, ne anglès que en català/valencià
<anxel> ja, si de segur que no calia, però me imaginaba que pot ser baixant-me un openoffice en català e instalanto des de cero, pot ser l'idioma aparegues
<epileg> el que cal son dues coses, que els locales estiguin en català/valencià i que hi hagin instaŀlades les traduccions
<anxel> com va aixo de les traduccions?
<epileg> anxel: fa poc que feies servir el windows oi?
<anxel> exacte :b
<epileg> doncs aquest és el problema, que no sé com es fa a kubuntu
<anxel> aham
<anxel> ok, doncs anire provant coses fins que em surta a vore
<epileg> a ubuntu tenim una eina que es diu «suport d'idioma» per a fer aquesta feina
<anxel> gracies : )
<anxel> suport d'idioma?
<anxel> on es troba?
<epileg> així es diu a ubuntu
<epileg> a ubuntu, al menú Sistema -> Administració
<anxel> aki no hi es pareix
<anxel> em cambiare al ubuntu, perque me donat conte que quasi ningu utilitza el kub Xb
<epileg> doncs podries mirar si hi ha un panell de control o similar, i mirar si es pot fer des d'allà
<anxel> si, hi han opcions d'idioma, i ja els vaig posar en catala i falencia i res
<epileg> falencià?! :-)
<anxel> igual que el Gimp, tampoc em surten els menus en català, però aquest possiblement a lo millor no esta
<epileg> i tant que hi és!!!!
<anxel> ups, valencia XD
<anxel> doncs, fico l'idioma per a tot els sistema en catala, i la gran majoria de programes tenen els menus en angles
<epileg> perquè li manquen els fitxers amb les traduccions
<epileg> ho sento, no sé com es gestiona això a kde
<anxel> amm
<anxel> i del kubuntu al ubuntu podria cambiar-me facilment? o tindria que eliminar un i installar laltre?
<epileg> si instaŀles ubuntu, voldràs mantenir jubuntu també?
<epileg> *kubuntu
<anxel> no, el kubuntu li diria adeu
<epileg> doncs elimina'l, i després instaŀla l'ubuntu. no hi ha un altre camí
<anxel> en aquest ordinador tambe hi tinc el windows 7
<anxel> no pasaria res, oi?
<anxel> o siga, podria desintalar el kubuntu i al windows 7 no li afectaria, no?
<epileg> no, si no toques la partició del windows
<epileg> una cosa, pot ser que no t'arranqui el windows per manca de gestor d'arrancada
<anxel> i es molt dificild desinstalar el kubuntu?
<anxel> aha
<epileg> però això quedarà solucionat un cop instaŀlis l'ubuntu
<anxel> aha
<anxel> i que es te que fer per desinstalarlo?
<epileg> MAI instaŀlis el windows després d'instaŀlar l'ubuntu. Aquest simplement ignora tot el que no és windows
<epileg> elimina la partició a on has instalŀlat el kubuntu
<epileg> si aquesta només hi ha kubuntu, es clar
<epileg> tu saps a quina partició ho has instaŀlat?
<anxel> en el pc on tinc el kubuntu tambe hi és el windows 7
<epileg> però segur que en particions separades
<epileg> has de saber en quina hi ha windows i en quina linux
<epileg> fes això en un terminal
<epileg> $ sudo fdisk -l
<anxel> ok
<epileg> que et diu?
<anxel> com s'escriu l'ultim palet
<anxel> ?
<epileg> és una ele
<epileg> ela*
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545956/
<anxel> surt aixo
<epileg> doncs mira, les particions del linux son aquestes dues:
<epileg> /dev/sda5           45876       60190   114974720   83  Linux /dev/sda6           60190       60802     4914176   82  Intercanvi Linux / Solaris
<epileg> millor així:
<epileg> /dev/sda5           45876       60190   114974720   83  Linux
<epileg> /dev/sda6           60190       60802     4914176   82  Intercanvi Linux / Solaris
<epileg> o sigui que ha d'eliminar aquestes dues, i NOMÉS aquestes dues
<anxel> que vol dir sda5 i 6?
<epileg> és el nom que li dona linux a les particions. el dispositiu (disc dur) és /dev/sda
<anxel> aha
<anxel> aleshores
<anxel> jo de formatejar avui en dia no en se com
<anxel> abans era facil amb el windows 98, pero com el windows 7 ja no te deixa anar al ms-dos, doncs no conec les noves formes
<epileg> descarrega la imatge iso d'ubuntu, crema-la i inicia el sistema amb ella, quan et demani a on instaŀlar-la, digues-li que faci servir la partició sda5 linux, i que ho esborri tot el que hi ha en aquesta partició
<epileg> parlo de memòria ja que fa molt de temps que no ho faig
<anxel> a, doncs sona facil :)
<epileg> de totes maneres, si has entès que son les particions, et resultarà fàcil
<anxel> el tinc grabat el ubuntu
<epileg> però ves amb compte a NO esborrar cap de les del windows eh, que no hi ha pas enrrere un cop s'ha fet
<anxel> ok, nomes tinc que instalarlo a sda5 o 6, no? borrantlo tot, quan em demani on vol instalarse
<epileg> en principi son aquestes, però millor fixa't en el tipus de format. si és linux o Intercanvi Linux, és la de kubuntu
<epileg> si no, és de windows
<anxel> aha
<anxel> dons ja u provare pues :)
<anxel> pot ser lo del idioma siga per el que es kubuntu, no? que te menys suport o coses d'aquests
<anxel> i per cert
<anxel> tambe tinc problemes amb el playonlinux
<anxel> mel vaig instalar, i dona error nomes obrirlo
<RainCT> epileg: bé, més que eliminar la partició et borrarà el MBR
<anxel> que es el mbr?
<epileg> main boot record
<epileg> el sector d'arranc
<anxel> aha
<anxel> bé, aleshores
<epileg> RainCT: si sobreescriu la partició de linux amb ubuntu, no hi haurà cap problema perquè l'ubuntu tornarà a escriure el grub al sector d'arranc
<anxel> per cert, a barcelona no es fan aixi com partys on estan alla els ubuntaires i poden ensenyar a la gent a menejarse millor per lubuntu i tot aixo?
<epileg> i a on es fan instaŀlacions d'ubuntu per a gent novell en linux
<epileg> però si has instaŀlat kubuntu, pots instaŀlar ubuntu, només tingues en compte a NO elinimar cap partició del windows, si el vols fer servir posteriorment
<RainCT> anxel: bé, cada mig any hi ha una trobada en algun lloc dels Països Catalans on es fan presentacions i install party (el que dius tu)
<anxel> aha
<anxel> ok
<anxel> be, doncs quan vagi a casa, probare a cambiarme al lubuntu
<anxel> per cert
<anxel> sabeu fer correr programes de windows a lubuntu?
<anxel> jo minstalat aki al kubuntu el playonlinux y el wine i res
<epileg> jo no sé que és el playonlinux
<epileg> però pel nom m'ho imagino
<anxel> u vaig trobar a la revista todo linux
<anxel> i mel vaig instalar
<anxel> pero res, me dona error nomes iniciarlo
<anxel> no deixa fer res
<epileg> també tens una tercera opció, instaŀlar virtualbox
<anxel> virtual box?
<anxel> probare
<anxel> em diu que no te candidat dinstal·lacio
<anxel> la consola
<epileg> és una màquina virtual,  a on et permet instaŀlar el sistema operatiu, i un cop el tens instaŀlat, ja pots fer anar-hi programes. Te limitacions però, per exemple no te direct3d i coses d'aquestes, de moment
<epileg> virtualbox-ose (open source edition)
<anxel> aham
<anxel> el tindre en compte
<epileg> molt bé, bona sort!!!
<anxel> gracies per tot penya :)
<anxel> ens vorem mes cops per aquí, que sent nou al mon aquet del software lliure, em surtiran més problemes i dubtes segur
<anxel> adeu :)
<epileg> dew!
<jep> hola macos
<jep> tinc una consulta per vosaltres tinc un excel amb contactes en plan nom i telefen i el volia passar a vcard o un format que manes amb l'ipod sabeu si hia algun programa que mo solucioni al linux?
<RainCT> bones jep
<RainCT> jep: CSV et serveix?
<jep> si
<jep> seria perfecte
<RainCT> jep: http://paste.debian.net/102866/
<jep> merci probare aviam si mensurto
<RainCT> jep: et caldrà instaŀlar el paquet python-xlrd i en principi ja està
<jep> ok o provo
<jep> perdona pero encara vai una mica peix amb la terminal, cuan faig la linea 5, 6 em canvia el cursor per una creu li haig de marcar quelcom?
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-21
<terry> Hola a tots
<terry> Vinc del mon Wiondows i l'eina Escritorio remoto a partir de les versions Xp va molt be, hi ha alguna aplicacio amb ubuntu, que puguis manipular l'escriptori d'una maquina ubuntu remota, mitjançanat windows?
<marcriera> terry
<marcriera> hi ha algo similar
<marcriera> tens inclus la opció de només veure el firefox d'una maquina remota
<marcriera> planteja la teva necessitat una mica millor i t'enfoco en lo que has de buscar
<epileg> RainCT: se sap com li ha anat aquell que volia instaŀlar ubunru en lloc de kubuntu?
<epileg> ubuntu*
<RainCT> no
<epileg> no news, good news
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-22
<khristian> Bon dia!
<marcriera> hola
<marcriera> tinc un problemilla amb el firefox en ubuntu 10.10
<marcriera> si imprimeixo una pagina, a pdf, o a l'impresora, amb estils o sense, sempre m'imprimeix un full amb un troç del post, un altre amb una columna i un tercer full amb cuasibé res.
<marcriera> en canvi el chrome imprimeix bé
<marcriera> alguna idea?
<arualavi> uola
<Porta> holaa
<marcriera> hola
<marcriera> algú usa algun servidor ftp diferent al filezilla server?  que tingui entorn grafic per a gestio
<jmllomp> bona tarda, tinc problemes per configurar una xarxa amb servidor Ubuntu i equips Windows, algú té experiència i em podria ajudar?
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-23
<whoos> Hola gent
<baguera14> Hola soc nova amb l'ubuntu i vaig una mica perduda, algú em pot ajudar amb el tema del wifi
<mdepalol> bones
<mdepalol> quin problema hi ha ?
<baguera14> no hi hamanera de conectame li creo una xarxa sense fil nova i li poso les dades pero no em conecta
<mdepalol> bé, no has de crear cap xarxa, t'has de conectar a una ja creada
<baguera14> he llegit en algun forum que necesito els drivers pero no se on trobarlos
<baguera14> el problema es que no m'hen detecta cap
<mdepalol> no crec que necessitis drivers a no ser que tinguis algun ordinador una mica especial, que jo sàpiga ubuntu porta per defecte els més normals
<baguera14> es un acer extensa 5220
<mdepalol> a vere
<mdepalol> http://perexat.wordpress.com/2009/01/11/hacer-funcionar-la-wifi-de-un-acer-extensa-5220-con-ubuntu/
<mdepalol> has provat això ?
<baguera14> no, ara ho provo
<baguera14> ho sento soc molt negada, no entenc res de les instruccions
<mdepalol> ok, saps què és el terminal ?
<baguera14> l'ordinador
<mdepalol> no, vull dir l'aplicació
<baguera14> pot ser que m'hagi de baixar totes aquestes "frases" amb un programa com el jdowlander?
<mdepalol> mira, bàsicament el terminal el pots trobar a: applicacions -> accessoris -> terminal
<mdepalol> llavors se t'obrirà  una finestreta negra a on hi pots escriure comandes
<baguera14> ok ho tinc obert
<mdepalol> nah, oblida el jdownloader
<mdepalol> okis
<mdepalol> doncs primer et baixes el fitxer aquest que diu
<mdepalol> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<baguera14> com?
<mdepalol> spera un moment, amb quin ordinador estàs conectada ?
<baguera14> amb l'acer pero estic conectada per cable
<mdepalol> ok perfecte
<baguera14> ja se m'ha baixat
<mdepalol> ok
<mdepalol> ara hauries de veure on se t'ha guardat
<mdepalol> a l'escriptori ?
<epileg> mdepalol: segurament s'haurà desat a ~/Baixades
<baguera14> no pero he fet doble clic a les baixades i m'ha obert una altre carpeta
<mdepalol> bé, doncs amb el terminal busca la carpeta aqeusta
<baguera14> poso el nom de la carpeta a la pantalla negra? has de tenir molta paciencia jejeje
<mdepalol> si si fes-ho així
<mdepalol> a veure, el terminal és bastant senzill ld'usar
<mdepalol> has de fer 'cd nomcarpeta'
<mdepalol> i et posaràs dins de la carpeta
<mdepalol> per sortir-ne has de posar ' cd .. '
<mdepalol> un cop a dins de la carpeta (que es dirà algo semblant a) compat-wireless
<mdepalol> continues amb el 'make' (que és el que posa la pàgina web aquella)
<baguera14> tinc una pantalla que em diu aixo
<mdepalol> ei, he de marxar un moment, torno en mitja hora o algo així (anant bé)
<baguera14> ok merci
<arnau> hola?
<arnau> hi ha algu?
<arnau> algu em podria ajudar?
<arnau> pfff
<tsdgeos> arnau: wassup?
<arnau> parleu catala?
<tsdgeos> no
<arnau> ok
<tsdgeos> només estem al canal català per casualitat
<tsdgeos> :D
<arnau> vaja
<arnau> tinc un problema
<arnau> fa poc que tinc el grub2 i ara no m'arranca bé l'ubuntu
<arnau> em surt una pantalla on haig d'anar escrivint comandos d'aquests i fent proves se'm engega, què puc fer perque s'arrenqui bé?
<arnau> hola?
<tsdgeos> paciencia..
<mdepalol> n'hi ha poca últimament
<mdepalol> aquest jovent
<alexm> tsdgeos: home, d'entrada la teva resposta sobre que no parlem català no semblava molt amigable
<alexm> quan algú té un problema i necessita ajuda ni fa cap gràcia que se'n fotin
<alexm> encara que no sigui amb mala intenció
<tsdgeos> true
<tsdgeos> serveix com a exucsa que veint el temporal que esta caient sembla que cancel·laran el meu vol de dema i tindre unes perfectes festes a dublin?
<mdepalol> ja ja
<mdepalol> jo estic a Londres i no sembla gaire tapat
<mdepalol> espero poder arribar
<mdepalol> sinò serà una bona tocada de nasos
<epileg> des de heathrow?
<alexm> realment això que comenten des de la UE que els aeroports de l'europa de l'oest no estan gens preparats per la neu
<alexm> però quan vaig sentir que qui té la concessió de heathrow és ferrovial...
<tsdgeos> sip
<tsdgeos> de fet tinc un conegut que hi treballa :D
<epileg> alexm: m'ho has tret de la boca! :-)
<mdepalol> epileg: no, des de Gatwick
<mdepalol> sembla ser que està obert
<mdepalol> ja veurem demà :-/
<tsdgeos> aqui porta tot el puto dia nevant
<epileg> sembla que Gatwick està en més bones condicions. Bona sort mdepalol!!!
<alexm> bona sort a tots dos
<epileg> tens raor alexm
<mdepalol> merci :D
<epileg> i tu tsdgeos, des de quin aeroport?
<tsdgeos> dublin
<epileg> ah ,val
<epileg> tsdgeos: http://en.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/united-kingdom-ireland.php?icao=EIDW
<epileg> ups! ja no hi és
<epileg> mdepalol: http://en.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/united-kingdom-ireland.php?icao=EGKK
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-24
<donyet> prova
<donyet> algú?
<epileg> bon vespre de nadal
<epileg> ho ha algú per la contrada?
<epileg> hi ha*
<RainCT> bon nadal epileg
<epileg> gràcies! igualment RainCT!
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-25
<blackkknight> Bon dia. Déu vos guard!!
<Anxel> hola
<Anxel> tinc un problem amb el kunbuntu penya
<Anxel> algu em pot ajudar?
<Anxel> eoo
<Anxel> holaaaa
<blackkknight> Hola Anxel !
<Anxel> hola :)
<Anxel> doncs aixo
<blackkknight> siii
<Anxel> que tenia un petit problema amb el kubuntu
<blackkknight> be
<blackkknight> soc un usuari mdiocre..., je, je...
<Anxel> que esque, no se perque, com que parex que les finestres no es tanquen quan renticialitzes
<Anxel> weno, a lo millor em pots ajudar :)
<Anxel> i bueno, continue amb el problem:
<blackkknight> digues...
<Anxel> que aixo, que no puc accedir a res, perque me surten finestres que no porten la barra d'accions de dalt de minimitzar ni tancar la finestra
<Anxel> i aixo, que no puc fer res
<blackkknight> uff
<Anxel> me surt la finestra, i no puc tancala i fer servir el ordinador perque no puc tancala, perque no hi te la barra de tasques dalt
<Anxel> es molta raro O.o, no se ni com a arribat a estar aixi
<blackkknight> la questió es que no em resulta desconegut el problema...
<blackkknight> i penso que es mès fácil del que sembla
<Anxel> i aixo, que volia treureli els arxius, per instalar a sobre l'ubuntu, perque el kubuntu aquest, crec que te menys assitencia, per lo que he vist, i no hi ha molta gent que em puga ajudar i tal
<Anxel> que creus que podria hi fer?
<blackkknight> creume que are hi quedat en blanc...
<blackkknight> em sona el tema...
<blackkknight> deixem pensar-hi una mica...
<Anxel> esque es aixo tio, es molt raro, me surt la finestra sense la barreta de dalt de tancarla... i es clar, no puc tancarla perque no la hi te, i no puc fer servir res
<Anxel> okis
<blackkknight> ja.., ja..., em faig el carrec...
<blackkknight> qué passa si cliques amb el botó dret dalt de la finestre...?
<blackkknight> en qualsevol part de la finestra...?
<Anxel> a vorr
<Anxel> emm
<Anxel> no me surt gaire cosa
<Anxel> me surten 3 opcions
<Anxel> posicio del text, mida d'icones, i Bloqueja les posicions de les barres d'eines
<Anxel> eoo
<blackkknight> estic mirant coses, Anxel...
<blackkknight> sobre aixó...
<blackkknight> descuida...
<Anxel> oks
<blackkknight> tens visible el intercambiador de escriptoris...? Al quadre...?
<Anxel> no, tampoc em surt la barra de tasques que ix baix
<Anxel> de la pantalla
<blackkknight> Tens oberta una aplicació, o una carpeta de arxius...?
<Anxel> es molt raro
<blackkknight> Mira...
<Anxel> sip, es una finestra de la configuració del pc crec
<Anxel> pero en les opcions, no trobo gaire cosa
<blackkknight> et semblará molt havy...
<Anxel> Xb a vore
<blackkknight> pero et diria que forcis el shutdown...
<blackkknight> no es gaire recomenable...
<blackkknight> epro no crec que passi res...
<blackkknight> tu verás...
<blackkknight> i si ho fas
<blackkknight> a veure que pasa al reiniciar...
<Anxel> aixo com es?¿
<Anxel> es el shutdown
<blackkknight> apagar...
<blackkknight> si sapigues com...
<blackkknight> et diria com funcionar amb el shell...
<blackkknight> pero no en sé...
<blackkknight> are no se que mes dirte...
<Anxel> aham
<Anxel> apagarlo foçarment?
<blackkknight> si..
<Anxel> am ok
<blackkknight> amb el botó...
<Anxel> am
<Anxel> aixo ja u vaig fer
<Anxel> pero em torna a surtir les matexes finestres
<blackkknight> es un problema de configuració de kde...
<Anxel> wuala
<blackkknight> ???
<Anxel> i aixo tens idea de com... cambiarho o algo Xb?
<blackkknight> a veure si trobo com redimensionar finestres...
<Anxel> ok, asies
<blackkknight> amb convinacio de teclat...
<Anxel> jo u he probat tot, i me dona malt rollo, no puc fer gaire cosa
<Anxel> no et deixa, ja que no surten quasi opcions
<blackkknight> apreta la tecla ALT, i mou el mouse amb el botó dret apretat...,
<Anxel> tot alhora?¿
<blackkknight> sii
<blackkknight> es te que redimensionar la finestra...
<blackkknight> o no?
<Anxel> no pasa res
<Anxel> :(
<blackkknight> coi...
<Anxel> collons
<Anxel> crec que el borrare e instalare l'ubuntu
<blackkknight> i els arxius...
<blackkknight> tens coses importans?
<Anxel> uf...
<Anxel> weno, crec que tantes no...
<blackkknight> apreta ALT i F4 al hore...
<blackkknight> que passa?
<Anxel> ostia...
<Anxel> res tio, res :(
<Anxel> es increible
<Anxel> no se qeu merdes sera aixo
<blackkknight> jo si que no ho se...
<blackkknight> llátima que no hi haigi conectat ningu que en sapigua de debó...
<Anxel> doncs m'esperare a vore
<blackkknight> pudé sigui una tonteria...
<Anxel> que tambe el dia que es avui Xb
<blackkknight> o no...
<blackkknight> pero quan no se'n sap, qualsevol cosa es un mon...
<Anxel> ja veus
<blackkknight> els cops que hi tingut que reinstalar per xorrades...
<blackkknight> sé de que va, aixó..., je , je....
<blackkknight> ho sento...
<Anxel> no pasa res tiu ;)
<blackkknight> no èsser de més utilitat...
<Anxel> gracies de totes formes ;)
<blackkknight> no es mereixen..., ja veus..., interés pero sense coneixements..., bona voluntat i prou...
<Anxel> guai tio guai :)
<blackkknight> no tens cap mes sistema operatiu instalat?
<blackkknight> quee...?
<Anxel> jo tambe, quan en sapiga més fare com els mes profesionals
<Anxel> si, el windows
<Anxel> el tinc compartit, kubunti i windows7
<blackkknight> be...
<Anxel> i he pensat en cambiarme a l'ubuntu, perque el kubuntu tio, pareix que molta penya no te molts coneixements de com hi va
<blackkknight> saps si pots accedir desde windows a la particio de kubuntu..?
<blackkknight> ho has probat...?
<blackkknight> Tens disc dur extern..?
<blackkknight> perdona, no es un test...
<blackkknight> es per saber que pots fer com emergencia per a salvar arxius abans de matxacar el que hi ha...
<blackkknight> tens algun live CD de Knoppix, per exemple...?
<Anxel> que va, no puc, accedir des de el windows
<blackkknight> tens un knoppix?
<blackkknight> HD extern...?
<Anxel> no extern
<Anxel> no tinc extern
<blackkknight> un pendrive...?
<blackkknight> USB...?
<blackkknight> un live CD de Knoppix...?
<Anxel> que es el knopix?
<blackkknight> es una distribució linux, molt usada per a rescatar sistemas, entre altres tasques...
<Anxel> :)
<blackkknight> com rescatar arxius...
<Anxel> pasame el link
<blackkknight> pots grabar un CD despres de baixarte la ISO, desde Windows...
<Anxel> ahm
<blackkknight> posa "knoppix" en el navegador..., google, o el que sigui, i trobarás com descarregarte la Imatge ISO...
<blackkknight> un cop cremada la imatge en un CD...
<Anxel> vaig a probar
<blackkknight> escolta...
<blackkknight> escolta...
<blackkknight> primer...
<blackkknight> es un moment...
<Anxel> okiks
<Anxel> dime
<blackkknight> un cop cremada la ISO, tindrás un live CD, que reiniciant la PC...
<blackkknight> t'oferirá un sistema linux sense instal·lació...
<Anxel> aha
<blackkknight> que et permetrá veure el arxius de la partició kubuntu...
<Anxel> :)
<Anxel> a guai
<Anxel> es com utilitzar el live cd del kubuntu tambe i tal
<blackkknight> i copiar-los a un altre partició, com la windows..
<blackkknight> o un HD extern...
<blackkknight> si, es clar...
<Anxel> guai guai
<Anxel> ja se ja se ;)
<blackkknight> si tens un altre live CD, ja val...
<Anxel> o no puc utilitzar el live cd de lubunut
<Anxel> ?
<blackkknight> siii
<blackkknight> es clar...
<Anxel> a guai :D, dons ja esta
<Anxel> de puta mare
<blackkknight> han de haver millors solucions per el teu problema...
<Anxel> si, o supose
<blackkknight> pero si ja tenias pensat cambiar de distribucio
<Anxel> pero aquest sona be hehe
<Anxel> heh
<Anxel> ja veus
<blackkknight> el important es salvar arxius...
<blackkknight> fotos, musica documents...
<blackkknight> el que sigui
<Anxel> ja veus
<Anxel> vaig a probar-ho
<Anxel> weno men, men vaig, que volen utilitzar aquest ordenata
<blackkknight> be doncs..., que hi hagi sort...!!
<Anxel> moltes gracies per la ajuda ;)
<Anxel> gracies
<blackkknight> res..
<Anxel> que vagi be i bones fests
<blackkknight> ===
<blackkknight> igualment!!
<epileg> bones. Algú sap que cal perquè
<epileg> argggg
<epileg> algú sap què cal per fer que un ordinador es vegi en 3D (amb olleres) a GNU/Linux?
<epileg> *ulleres
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-26
<Anxel> hola bon dia a tothom
<Anxel> hi ha algu que pugi ajudar-me a reinstalar un ubuntu?
<Anxel> eooo
<Anxel> hi ha algu?
<Anxel> eo
<Anxel> hi ha algu?
<Anxel> algu pot ajudar-me?
<Anxel> iap, un diumenge es xungu
#ubuntu-cat 2011-12-22
<Stardark> bon dia penya
<Stardark> aqui un noob a la vostra disposició
<Stardark> hi ha algu?
<Stardark> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2013-12-16
<sergi> bona nit
<ggrappa> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hola bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################################
<rafael_carreras> sí que hi ha gent avui :-)
<rafael_carreras> sense més dilació, anem pel primer punt
<rafael_carreras> com sabeu, tenim una Guia Ubuntu Server Official
<rafael_carreras> i no sabem què fer-ne
<sergi> Jo estava cercant l'ordre del dia... Fot Lee!
<rafael_carreras> perquè no crec que sigui qüestió de sortejar-la a una festa
<tsdgeos> es que el jo anava a suggerir :D
<wagafo> bona nit
<sergi> wagafo, bona nit!
 * tsdgeos torna a la cova
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> l'ordre del dia:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<sergi> Jo també anava a dir que si ningú de l'equip o dels i les ubuntaires la reclama es podria fer una donació...
<rafael_carreras> la cosa és que la gent que ve a les festes últimament no té un perfil gaire tècnic
<tsdgeos> rafael_carreras: sorteig que necessiti gent que s'apunti?
<sergi> A mi l'unic que se m'acut es fer una donació a caliu
<wagafo> També es pot donar a alguna biblioteca
<rafael_carreras> tsdgeos: no, tothom que hi és té un número
<sergi> Segur que allà algú o alguna hi ha qui li treu més profit... encara que estan el Vicent... l'Àlex...el Walter...etc..
<sergi> en fi, els meus cinc centims
<rafael_carreras> podríem avisar a la llista info a veure qui el vol :-)
<rafael_carreras> i si n'hi ha uns quants, fem un sorteig
<rafael_carreras> o demanem que facin una feina a canvi
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé
<wagafo> I donar-lo a la biblioteca d'alguna facultat d'informàtica?
<rafael_carreras> o potser avisem primer a la llista equip
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: també és bona cosa
<sergi> wagafo, tambe em sembla bé lo de la biblio d'una facultat
<ggrappa> wagafo: facultat o centre d'FP: poden anar pitjor de fons bibligràfics.
<rafael_carreras> votem?
<wagafo> Primer es podria fer una cerca ràpida a veure si ja el tenen, i sinó donar-lo
<alexm> les biblioteques accepten donacions
<wagafo> Quines són les opcions No/sí, No/sí ????
<alexm> dispenseu el retard
<josepgallart> SI/SI
<alexm> xD
<sergi> ggrappa, jo no hi entenc de motivació educacional, pero potser els de FP estan mes peix en llegir coses en anglés no? :P
<rafael_carreras> primer podem votar si el sortegem a les llistes o el donem
<sergi> ggrappa, era conya.. només per fer una mica d'advocat del diable...
<rafael_carreras> sergi: ho dubto
<alexm> jo no faria cap sorteig
<alexm> seria una llàstima que acabi a les escombraries
<rafael_carreras> alexm: era un sorteig entre la gent interessada
<alexm> si el donem a una biblioteca o fem un bookcrossing podem seguir-li el rastre
<wagafo> alexm: dèiem sortejar si hi havia més d'un interessat
<wagafo> Jo penso que la biblioteca és millor opció, sempre podrà ser aprofitat per més gent
<alexm> per què donar-lo només a 1 persona si n'hi ha diverses d'interessades? fem un bookcrossing
<wagafo> alexm: què és un bookcrossing?
<alexm> o una biblioteca, que no deixa de ser la versió antiga del bookcrossing
<josepgallart> +1 bookcrossing
<alexm> wagafo: és allò de registrar el llibre en una web i alliberar-lo
<sergi> jo votaria aviam si sorteig per a donar-lo a una persona o a un grup de persones...
<wagafo> d'acord, no havia sentit parlar del bookcrossing
<alexm> es pot alliberar donant-lo a algú i que després el torni a alliberar, etc.
<sergi> i a partir d'aqui anem cribant...que en penseu?
<alexm> wagafo: busca-ho al DDG
<rafael_carreras> d'acord amb en sergi, votem si fem sorteig o el donem
<wagafo> alexm: ho buscaré
<josepgallart> https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passallibres
<rafael_carreras> la pregunta és: el donem? (+1 o -1)
<rafael_carreras> +1
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<ggrappa> i quina és la segona pregunta? :-P
<ggrappa> «en cas afirmatiu...?»
<sergi> +1 a donació en qualsevol de les formes que despres es puguin triar
<alexm> +1 a donacions que promoguin la circulació del llibre
<wagafo> ggrappa: la votació era entre donar o sortejar
<rafael_carreras> ggrappa: faltes tu, votes?
<ggrappa> jo no esti en el comité...
<ggrappa> :-)
<rafael_carreras> oh
<ggrappa> fa molt de temps :-)
<ggrappa> aquestes reunions nocturnes, em maten... :-(
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja està, ara hem de veure si el donem a una biblioteca normal, de facultat, d'FP o bookcrossing
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que no em deixo res
<sergi> ...se li ha socarrimat el sopar...
<wagafo> rafael_carreras: jo votaria entre bookcrossing o biblioteca, i si surt biblioteca després mirem de quin tipus
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: bona idea
<sergi> jo faria vot de segona criba de biblio o passallibres...
<sergi> wagafo, bona sincro... :-)
<rafael_carreras> la pregunta és: el donem a una biblioteca?
<wagafo> +1
<alexm> +1
<josepgallart> - 1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<rafael_carreras> sergi?
<sergi> +1 a la biblio...mes que res perquè em fa la sensació que amb lo del passallibres, potser ningu acabara fent seguiment i acabar convertint-se en "bibliotecari-estadista" de per on para el llibre... en la meva humil opinió el bookcrossing em sembla mes adient per a llibres normals
<sergi> ...estava "en ello" :P
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ara a quina biblioteca :-)
<rafael_carreras> o més aviat, quina mena de biblioteca
<rafael_carreras> facultat d'informàtica, institut d'FP d'informàtica o generalista
<wagafo> Jo ho faria a una facultat d'informàtica, qualsevol, perquè també hi ha préstec interbibliotecari així que queda a l'abast de tothom (a més les biblioteques de les unis catalanes estan totes consorciades)
<sergi> jo les biblios municipals com ara les de cornella les descartava...el llibre es pot morir de fàstic a les prestatgeries...
<ggrappa> sergi +1
<alexm> estic d'acord amb en wagafo
<ggrappa> wagafo +1
<sergi> wagafo, +1 a la proposta
<rafael_carreras> ah, doncs jo també +1
<wagafo> A un centre de FP queda més restringit i amb menys possibilitat de circulació
<sergi> wagafo, a mi em quedava el dubte de lo dels centres de FP... pero com que estas més assabentat que un servidor...
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: ?
<josepgallart> jo era del pare del pasallibres
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs a quina universitat va a parar la guia?
<rafael_carreras> no puc llistar totes les unis del ppcc perquè me'n deixaria unes quantes
<wagafo> alexm: a la teva?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: o a la teva
<wagafo> Jo estic a la biblioteca general, tot i que suposo que acabaria en el Campus de Comunicació on està ara informàtica
<alexm> a la meva va bé
<alexm> segur que s'utilitzarà
<wagafo> +1 a la UPC, sempre ens han acollit molt bé
<alexm> pilota :D
<rafael_carreras> +1, digues que sí, wagafo
<alexm> la qüestió és que jo tinc la versió digital del llibre
<sergi> jo la unica que conec es la FIB... encara que no soc informatic, per afinitat a quan vaig fer telecos al campus nord :P
<alexm> la vaig descarregar pensant que tothom podria descarregar-la i va resultar que no :(
<alexm> estaria bé tenir permís per distribuir-la... però com que duu el meu nom en una marca d'aigua, vull estar segur que no em fotran cap moc si apareix en alguna banda
<alexm> si voleu un altre dia parlem d'això de la versió digital
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja en parlarem
<rafael_carreras> el primer tema ja està, ja ens posarem d'acord amb l'alexm
<rafael_carreras> anem pel segon tema
<sergi> i la votació?
<sergi> jo he vingut a votar... :P
<sergi> Segon tema... Fot Lee!!!
<rafael_carreras> Aplicació per a sorteog a les festes
<rafael_carreras> el wagafoha trobat un programa en Perl
<alexm> heu parlat amb en crazy del tema?
<wagafo> El vaig proposar jo: no ens funciona el programet que fem servir perquè ho fa amb reposició de números, i acaben sortint els mateixos números més d'un cop
<alexm> ah, d'acord
<alexm> aquest programa en Perl és gràfic o web?
<alexm> tens un enllaç a mà, wagafo?
<wagafo> La qüestió és que ara no trobo on vaig deixar el programeta aquest, i ara dubto si era en perl o python, perquè tenia un gui i tot
<wagafo> He estat buscant l'enllaç i no el trobo, tornaré a buscar-lo
<wagafo> Li faltava una mica més, i penso que també ho faia amb reposició de números, pero tenint el codi era fàcil canviar-lo perquè no repetís els números
<wagafo> Doncs si voleu ho torno a buscar i us el mostro la propera reunió
<alexm> voleu que li demani el codi del GDR al crazy?
<sergi> a mi si no te repetició de numeros ja em serveix...perquè mai em toca la gorra dels collons :P
<alexm> em sonava que jo en tenia alguna còpia per alguna banda però tampoc el trobo
<sergi> em dona igual si esta en Perl o en python o en basic...
<wagafo> Em sembla que estava en perl perquè vaig pensar en l'alexm...
<wagafo> Tot i que la interfície gràfica em fa dubtar
<alexm> crec que el més fàcil seria utilitzar el d'en crazy i, si cal, hi fem adaptacions
<wagafo> Bé, quedem que ho torno a buscar i deixem el tema plantejat per anar-lo pensant si se us acut alguna altra solució millor
<wagafo> Estic d'acord en tornar a mirra allò del crazy
<alexm> la gràcia del d'en crazy és que el podríem tenir penjat a ubuntu.cat
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<wagafo> Sí, va bé tenir-lo a la web
<alexm> m'encarrego de parlar amb en crazy
<wagafo> I amb el codi deu ser trivial fer que no repeteixi els números
<sergi> jo ho comento de bon rotllo... pq no se ni si es pot fer o no... però em sembla que no quedem bé si algu o alguna s'endú 4 premis i els altres assistents s'en van amb les mans buides. Als i les de l'equip que ens bombin... però els assistents que venen a la festa amb la il·lusió d'endur.se algo
<sergi> crec que ho hauriem d'apuntar a la llista de millores...
<wagafo> L'última festa va ser ridícul, va haver-hi un a darrerar que li tocava sempre
<alexm> però normalment no apuntàvem els que sortien i no permetíem els repetits?
<wagafo> No sé, no ens vam recordar d'això
<alexm> ho fèiem manualment, però evitàvem repeticions
<sergi> wagafo, ja...ho deia en aquest sentit... no mola gens que ens poguem acabar trobant en aquesta situació per culpa d'un dau aleatori que la gent pensa que està trucat...
<sergi> alexm, faltaves tu a la festa... ;-)
<alexm> bé, ja ho resoldrem
<wagafo> Últim tema?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> Estat de l'equip de traducció
<rafael_carreras>  Hi ha gent amb ganes de col·laborar i ningún no els contesta
<wagafo> Doncs també l'he plantejat jo, va haver-hi un noi que va preguntar com col·laborar i ningú no li va contestar...
<wagafo> Sergi: ens fas cinc-cèntims de com està el tema de les traduccions?
<sergi> opinio ràpida?
<sergi> fatal...
<sergi> pel poc que llegeixo els del GNOME molt bé
<wagafo> Qui ho porta, el Planella?
<sergi> però la llista de traducció de l'ubuntu està allà i ningu diu res...
<sergi> Vaig llegir el mail d'aquest noi que es presentava, pero ningu li ha respost
<wagafo> Perquè tot i així no es veuen gaires coses sense traduir, no?
<sergi> M'apunto la meva part de culpa per no fer-ho però tampoc he estat mai "kappo" de la llista
<wagafo> Quin són els kappo ara mateix?
<sergi> En Planella em dona la sensació que a hores d'ara està mes orientat a desenvolupament del Ubuntu Touch
<alexm> wagafo: http://lab.clausdevidre.com/GDR/
<sergi> i que no te temps per a les traduccions
<wagafo> Però algún va baixant el upstream i tal, oi? O es fa automàtic?
<sergi> wagafo, jo nomes conec a en Planella i al Joan Duran (jodufi)
<sergi> wagafo, no en tinc ni faba d'això de l'upstream. Em sona pero no tinc ni idea. Jo nomes he traduit cadenes al launchpad
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja he pensat que potser cal que fem de relacions públiques, que sembla que no hi ha gent que ho faci ara
<sergi> En veritat, quan li faig ullada al launchpad, els paquets de la 1a o 2a pagina surten gairebé al 100% traduits, i segons tinc entes son els mes importants
<sergi> la mala sort es que "per estadistiques" ens manca molt de traducció exclusiva de la documentació de l'ubuntu, i això fa que no sortim ben parats a les estadistiques
<wagafo> sergi: per això ho dic, m'estranya que si està tan abandonat encara estigui tot força complet, fins i tot coses específiques d'Ubuntu
<sergi> Però crec que la gran majoria del programari esta molt ben traduit i es molt consistent en les traduccions
<wagafo> sergi: ah, d'acord, no he vist aquestes parts no traduïdes
<sergi> supos que tot es culpa d'algun "automatisme" de downstream del gnome cap a l'ubuntu... pero ho desconec...
<wagafo> Potser podem quedar a veure si el Planella i el Joan Duran volen continuar dedicant-se o com està el tema, podries preguntar-los Sergi?
<sergi> A banda d'això, el que si que m'ha arribat una miqueta al cor es que ningu hagi respost al correu d'aquell noi que ara no recordo el nom. No pot pasar que qui es vulgui oferir a traduir 3 o 4 cadenes es quedi sense resposta
<sergi> això si que m'ho anoto...
<wagafo> Jo encara tinc el correu, demà li escric, no volia dir res per no ficar la pota però millor tard que mai
<sergi> wagafo, ok, també m'ho anoto...
<rafael_carreras> recordo que hi ha un correu estàndard de benvinguda als traductors, ha de ser relativament fàcil estar al tanto de respondre'ls
<sergi> El David em dona al nas que li ha canviat una mica la situació, pero no en tinc noticies. Era una de les grans avantatges que teniem l'equip de traducció al català... que el gran jefe de les traduccions que fan les comunitats es d'aqui
<sergi> rafael_carreras, si...mirare d'aconseguir alguna "plantilla" per enviar als nouvinguts, doncs no disposo d'ella
<wagafo> Bé, nois, m'he de retirar, sobre aquest últim tema ja tenim un parell d'acords i coses a fer
<sergi> en resum, gràcies walter per posar aquest punt a l'ordre del dia. Aviam si la podem reconduir. Segur que ens es molt fàcil.
<wagafo> sergi: esperem que sí, tot i que estem els mateixos a tot arreu 8-(
<sergi> wagafo, segur... estem els dos a l'aguait ok?
<josepgallart> jo us volia dir que el divendres vaig fer una xerrada a Molins de Rei i vaig repartir guies del Miquel, va ser un exit
<sergi> Per part meva crec que no tinc res a afegir
<wagafo> josepgallar: que bé!
<sergi> Bé... potser si...gràcies pel vostre temps per assistir a la reunió
<rafael_carreras> molt bé josepgallart
<alexm> jo li he demanat permís al crazy per fer adaptacions al seu GDR
<sergi> josepgallart, bona aquesta!
<alexm> bona feina, josepgallart... no pares :)
<josepgallart> moltes gracies1
<josepgallart> !
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, ja estem
<rafael_carreras> i em moro de son
<rafael_carreras> #################################################################
<sergi> claqueta!!!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<sergi> XDDD
<josepgallart> bona nit
<sergi> Bona nit!!!!
<wagafo> Bona nit! Fins la propera
<alexm> bona nit
<ggrappa> bona nit a tothom!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-12-21
<jordisayol> {join #cobol
#ubuntu-cat 2014-12-15
<Andrew_> Hola
#ubuntu-cat 2014-12-18
<alex____> hola
<alex____> algu em pot ajudar?
<alex____> estic intentant actualizar ubuntu i no em deixa
#ubuntu-cat 2014-12-19
<Haz1811> He actualitzat el meu sistema d'Ubuntu a la darrera versió i he instal·lat compiz (efectes d'escriptori) però ara no funciona. Què puc fer per arreglar-ho?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-12-19
<Guest66384> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2016-12-25
<frsnpwr> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-21
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> hola bon dia, a sortit la possibilitat de comprar llapis usb amb ubuntu per repartir a la Mobile Social Congress 2019 del mes de febrer però ara resulta que canonical a deixat de fer-ne, sabeu alguna alternativa?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fer-lo naltros? … No sé si tenim capacitat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Hi ha empreses que s'hi dediquen.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Es tracta de veure (crec) si algú en coneix alguna de confiança, demanar-ne un pressupost i fer una derrama.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> e vist aquesta opció però no estic segur de si ens podem omplir el cd amb la iso de manera que sigui arrancable
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> els organitzadors destinen uns diners per les pernes que fan la install i jo els e proposat que els destinin a pagar usbs amb ubuntu per repartir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> No es massa complicat crear un usb arrencable, i es pot fer des de Windows si l'empresa que fa els USB no ho pot fer des de Linux. Convindria a més que la imatge estigués personalitzada al català. Per exemple: … https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tenim una iso en catala?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Ara mateix no, però es pot crear, fa tempa que no ho faig però no crec que hi hagi problema. No fa gaire més que configurar l'arrencada de la instal·lació perquè ja estigui en català, perquè en realitat després de la primera pantalla, ja es pot escollir el català com a idioma de la instal·lació.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si es cert jo fa temps que utilitzo la versió estàndard, pero recordo que ke avia fet sevir.
